# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  هنا جميع تحديثاتzZ-Key Nokia موضوع متجدد zZ-Key Release zZNkToolv0.08b

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Nokia Update, zzNKtool v0.05b & zzConsoleBF2nCk Release*   
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What New:
----------------------------------------------- *Added Rap3Gv4 Read Log for BF Supported via USB (All Rap3Gv4  Hashes supported).
Added Rap3Gv4 Repair Superdongle (All Rap3Gv4  Hashes supported).
Added Rap3Gv4 Sx4 Authorization  (All Rap3Gv4 Hashes supported).*
Improved Send NCK USB Method , now is posible:
	-Send Code to 15 digits code phone with Config_key: 9000000000000000 and others problematics ConfigKey except B***************.
	-Send Code to 20 digits code phone via Fbus and KeyPress.
	-Send Code via KeyPress.  *Improved USB_Boot Method , now you can:*
	-Read log for BF in RAP3Gv4, BroadCom, RAPU via *USB* more fast without remove baterry, just one click.  *Fixed "Old Rapidos" Procedure to Decrypt PM.
Fixed KeyCounter.
Fixed USB overflow with big databuffer.*  *All rap3gv4 supported: 3710f (RM-509)
3710a-1 (RM-510)
3711a (RM-511)
5330 (RM-479/478)
6303ci (RM-638)
7230 (RM-598/604) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
C2-01 (RM-721) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
C2-01.5 (RM-722)
X3-00 (RM-540) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
X5-01 (RM-627)
via USB... included X3-00, 100% tested*
---------------------------------------------------    *zzConsoleBF2nCk v0.01b Release... (Exclusive thinking in BF Server Clusters)* 
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BF2Nck Command Line Dos Application. 
Calculate All NCK codes using BF result directly from command line.
just add one line at end of your bat file:
  Code:
 zzConsoleBF2nck -codfile:yourcodfilename 
nothing more, is easy and your codfile will be update with all NCK codes, automatic after BF Calc.
Now is more easy create your own BF SL3 Cluster.  *Special  solution for ALL people in the world with Server BF SL3... Buy us now  an zZKey, to sleep and get money to your pocket. Now with  zzConsoleBF2nCk you can automatize 100% your server.* 
---------------------------------------------  *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regard
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Nokia Update, Infineon XGOLD213 Supported ,zZNkTool v0.06b*  *What  you wait? Contact now with your nearest reseller and buy the promising  zZKey, where each week we will have some great updates and exclusives...*   
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What New:
------------------------------------------------
v0.06b 
Added Support for Infineon XGOLD 213, supported Models **Asha 200 (RM-761)* * *Asha 200.1 (RM-762)* * *C1-01 (RM-607)* * *C1-01.1 (RM-608)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * *C1-02 (RM-643)* * *C1-02.1 (RM-644)* * *C2-00 (RM-704)* * *C2-02, C2-07 (RM-692)* * *C2-02.1 (RM-693)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] **C2-05 (RM-724)* * *C2-05.1 (RM-725)* * *C2-03, C2-06, C2-08 (RM-702)* * *X2-02 (RM-694)* * *X2-05 (RM-772)* 
Minnor Bugs fixed.
------------------------------------------------    *Dongle update is required*  * All zZKey Features are standalone and not required internet connection.*    *It's time To Fly*  *Best Regards* * zZ-Team*

----------


## Momo_Gsm

choukran akhi Mohamed.

----------


## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Nokia Update, RapuV2.1 Supported ,zZNkTool v0.07b*  *Now  we have support read of log for BF for RAPxxx , BroadCom, Infineon  XGOLD 102/110 and Xgold 213. Fast and safe. Not need remove/insert  battery. Full process in 7-10 seconds.*  *What New:*
-------------------------------------------- *- Added Support for RapuV2.1:
*Asha 201, 2010 (RM-799)
*Asha 201.1 (RM-800)
*Asha 300, 3000 (RM-781) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
*Asha 303, 3030 (RM-763)
*500 (RM-750)
*600 (RM-701)
*603 (RM-779)
*700 (RM-670)
*701 (RM-744) 
- Improved USB BootMode.*
-------------------------------------------- 
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *It's time to fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Release zZNkToolv0.08b MASSIVE NOKIA UPDATE.*  *Are you ready for more???*    *Whats New:
---
1-Introduced Full BB5 Flashing ULTRA-FAST over USB.
  -New & Old Flashing Protocol Supported -Infineon XGOLD 213 Flash Procedure Supported
  -Auto-Dead Mode Selected,  soft detect when phone is dead or not connected.	
  -RPL Certs Backup Read/Write added over USB.
  -RPL Simlock SL3 Read/Write added over USB.	
  Supported CPU: 	Rap3Gv3 (All)
	Rap3Gv4 (All)
	Rapidos (All)
	New Rapidos (All)
	Rapido Yawe (All)
	Rapuyama v1.1 (All)
	Rapuyama v2.1 (All)
	BroadCom (All)
	Infineon XGOLD213 (All) 
2- Direct Local Mode Only with Cable USB (Exclusive)
	-Now is possible read/reset user code on BB5 blocked phones without special cables, just USB. 
3- Improved SL3 HASH Read Procedure, Now is More Fast and 100% Guarantee Without Remove Battery.  
4- RSA SL3 Procedure Improved, More Fast and More Secured . 
5- Windows 7 (x32 and x64) Compatibility. 
6- Fixed minor details.*
------------------------------------------  *Some tests:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- *Video showing Nokia C1-01.1 Xgold213 sucessfully flashed with zZKey*:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

